# Hello from the Jersey shore



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been lurking here for a while now. And with thanks to all of you, my yard looks pretty cool!

I'm still having a little trouble getting the fog machine & chiller working.. but that is why i'm back here! Gotta figure out what I'm doing wrong.

I can't wait until after Halloween to get some more stuff for next year! (dh has threatened to throw me out if I buy anything else not on sale LOL).


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the graveyard, if you are looking for halloween answers your at the right place.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome from another shore resident! Finally someone local to ME...WOOOOHOOOO. We can't wait to see pictures of your haunt.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome. Just scream if ya need anything! :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Questions?
Ask Away


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are in the right place. Welcome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to insanity. May I take your straight jacket?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the party!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome ScareySuzie.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! You're in amongst your own kind here. Most of us are in trouble with our signifigant others.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a little late with this, but welcome aboard!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello there.....welcome to the forum


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome from Northern NJ.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah, another Jersey Girl!!!!! Welcome to our humble abode!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum ScareySuzie. NJ is THE place to haunt, lol.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the family! :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil: - i'm outside philadelphia - love the shore


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome ScareySuzie!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi ScareySuzie and welcome to HauntForum!! *


----------

